# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  Emplean deshechos de la industria del olivar para descontaminar aguas residuales

## ben-amar

Emplean deshechos de la industria del olivar para descontaminar aguas residuales

Lun, 23 mar, 2009

Depuración, Destacados
http://iagua.es/


Fotografía.- Fran Villena en Flickr
Los residuos que se obtienen del olivo durante el proceso de extracción del aceite pueden servir para eliminar los metales pesados de las aguas residuales o de desecho de actividades productivas. Los huesos de la aceituna, el alpeorujo y el ramón (la poda del olivo) presentan capacidades notables para retener el plomo presente en esta agua, lo que confirma su capacidad como biosorbentes para su aplicación en la depuración de efluentes a escala industrial.

Ésta es una de las conclusiones fundamentales de la tesis doctoral Caracterización y aplicación de biomasa residual a la eliminación de metales pesados realizada por Mª Ángeles Martín Lara en el departamento de Ingeniería Química de la Universidad de Granada, que ha sido dirigida por los profesores Francisco Hernáinz Bermúdez de Castro, Gabriel Blázquez García y Mónica Calero de Hoces.

Dada la gran toxicidad de los metales pesados en solución sobre el ecosistema, uno de los principales problemas a los que la industria se enfrenta en la actualidad es que no existen demasiadas rutas de metabolización por parte de los seres vivos o de degradación por parte del medio, y las que hay tienen una capacidad limitada. Esta recalcitrancia, unida a un aporte excesivo al medio, generalmente de origen antropogénico, genera serios problemas ambientales que, en ocasiones, son difíciles de controlar.
Una alternativa limpia

Así, los procesos biotecnológicos han llamado la atención de la comunidad científica por la variedad de métodos detoxificantes de metales pesados. Dentro de ellos, según explican los investigadores de la UGR, la biosorción representa una alternativa técnica y económicamente viable, tanto por su capacidad de depuración como por el moderado coste de operación que tiene, y por ser considerada una tecnología limpia en la eliminación de metales pesados de aguas residuales o de desecho de actividades productivas.

Los científicos de la UGR han estudiado la capacidad de estos tres residuos sólidos de la industria de obtención de aceite de oliva (los huesos de la aceituna, el alpeorujo y el ramón) para depurar efluentes con plomo en disolución, tanto en sistemas mono-metálicos (sólo plomo) como sistemas bi-metálicos (plomo y cromo).

La industria del olivar produce estos subproductos en grandes cantidades en Andalucía y sus costes son muy bajos o nulos, llegando a generar en ocasiones problemas para su gestión. Su uso como biosorbentes de metales pesados, destacan los investigadores de la UGR, los convierte en una alternativa muy deseable, ya que les aportaría un valor añadido antes de su eliminación final.

La retención de plomo se produce de forma muy rápida con los tres biosorbentes utilizados, siendo el proceso más rápido cuando se usa ramón y encontrándose resultados similares para hueso y alpeorujo.

El trabajo realizado en la UGR también ha revelado que los tres biosorbentes analizados tienen mayor afinidad por el plomo que por el cromo ya que, en todos los casos, la capacidad de biosorción de plomo es significativamente superior. Cuando en el medio se hallan presentes los dos metales, la capacidad de biosorción es menor, lo que a juicio de los científicos podría estar relacionado con las interferencias producidas entre ambos iones por los lugares de sorción.

Referencia: Francisco Hernáinz Bermúdez de Castro. Departamento de Ingeniería Química de la UGR. Tfno: 958 243 315. Correo e-: hernainz@ugr.es

----------


## F. Lázaro

Interesante noticia ben-amar, muchas gracias  :Wink: 

A ver si siguen adelante y ayudan a evitar que se degrade aún más el medio ambiente  :Frown: 

Un abrazo.

----------


## Salut

Es interesante, si... aunque también me genera algunas dudas:
- Respecto a los fenoles y otros contaminantes orgánicos que podrían liberar al agua el alperujo y similares
- Respecto a restos de productos fitosanitarios que podrían quedar, sobre todo en el ramón

----------


## ben-amar

> Es interesante, si... aunque también me genera algunas dudas:
> - Respecto a los fenoles y otros contaminantes orgánicos que podrían liberar al agua
> - Respecto a restos de productos fitosanitarios que podrían quedar sobre todo en el ramón


Desde luego, con la cantidad de cosas que se le hechan ahora a los olivos, es motivo mas que suficiente para albergar esa dudas, que tambien a mi me tienen mosca

----------


## F. Lázaro

> - Respecto a los fenoles y otros contaminantes orgánicos que podrían liberar al agua el alperujo y similares


Pues algunos de esos alcoholes son bastante tóxicos para el medio ambiente  :Frown: ...

----------


## Salut

^^ Sacto... 

Al final detrás de los residuos estos habrá que meter carbón activo y otros adsorbentes, y meter más y más y más etapas... en fin, que salvo que pretendan usarlo en una mina o algo así, lo más probable es que sea mucho más eficaz tomar medidas preventivas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> [...] en fin, que salvo que pretendan usarlo en una mina o algo así, lo más probable es que sea mucho más eficaz tomar medidas preventivas.


Pues sí  :Embarrassment: , que no viertan nada al río y así no hay que tirar nada después en él  :Smile:

----------

